# Building permit frustration at boiling point in Sooke



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2019)

Building permit frustration at boiling point in Sooke
Builders plan a mass meeting with Mayor

https://www.sookenewsmirror.com/news/building-permit-frustration-at-boiling-point-in-sooke/

“Right now it’s taking* three months to get a building permit* in Sooke. That’s just unacceptable and it’s driving up the cost of housing in Sooke.”
“We’ve *had a posting for a building official out there for months, and we’re not alone. Many municipalities are having trouble filling this position,”*


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2019)

21 sq miles

13000 people

One snow mobile what do you expect


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Be "nice"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 18, 2019)

tmurray not interested I suspect?


----------



## JCraver (Mar 18, 2019)

Here's an unpopular opinion that's sure to win me all kinds of friends...

If your department takes longer than a week (at the _very_ outside) to hand a residential applicant a permit after they apply, then your jurisdiction is doing it wrong.  And you're making the rest of us look bad, so knock it the ____ off.

The guy issuing permits should know the building codes, and all of the City residential requirements (and I don't mean memorized, I mean he should be able to find everything in the books and in your ordinances).  There is no reason that he shouldn't.  If he doesn't, or worse yet can't, then it's not because he can't do the job - it's because you have too many rules.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 18, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> tmurray not interested I suspect?


It's on the wrong side of the country for me. Atlantic is a much nicer ocean than the Pacific.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 19, 2019)

They could always have a 3rd party inspection company do plan reviews.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 19, 2019)

JCraver said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion that's sure to win me all kinds of friends...
> 
> If your department takes longer than a week (at the _very_ outside) to hand a residential applicant a permit after they apply, then your jurisdiction is doing it wrong.  And you're making the rest of us look bad, so knock it the ____ off.
> 
> The guy issuing permits should know the building codes, and all of the City residential requirements (and I don't mean memorized, I mean he should be able to find everything in the books and in your ordinances).  There is no reason that he shouldn't.  If he doesn't, or worse yet can't, then it's not because he can't do the job - it's because you have too many rules.




JCarver, I wish that this forum would have a like button with FIVE Stars! You sir, are right on target!


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> They could always have a 3rd party inspection company do plan reviews.


If accepted by BO.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> They could always have a 3rd party inspection company do plan reviews.



Rick has the temporary answer, the third wheel would get them by, until they hire that special someone that can figure out how to issue a permit in a reasonable time frame!


----------

